# Question about feeding a Pleco



## Bug Girl (Jan 23, 2012)

I have what I'm 90% sure is a Royal Pleco (the store I got it from tends to use scientific names and I can't remember what this guy was called). There's plenty of algae in the tank for him to eat and lots of bog wood for him to suck on, but I want to give him a bit more to munch on. I tried sinking algae wafers, but the little angelfish he shares his home with love them too. They pick at the wafers before he can get to them, so I'm sticking with vegetables. I've found that he likes zucchini a lot and am wondering, since he's nocturnal, can I just drop a slice in overnight and take it out in the morning?

The tank is a 29 gallon tank, occupied by plants, the Pleco, and five little angelfish. Tell me if you need more information about my setup and I will be happy to give it.

Also, what other vegetables are good for him? He doesn't like broccoli which seems odd to me, but fish, like any other animals, are individuals.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

seedless cucumbers. I had a friend that added in a whole raw carrot.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

I have found that they like blanched zucchini and blanched seedless English cucumbers the best, as far as veggies go.


----------



## Charlie1 (Dec 31, 2011)

I find plecos like zucchini the best, but also try peas. Peas must be smushed on a rock into a paste, and just put the rock in the tank.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

they also like sweet potatoes or yams..but i just feed mine algae wafers and Plecocaine.


----------



## Bug Girl (Jan 23, 2012)

Thank you for the prompt responses. I'm kind of new to keeping Plecos beyond the most standard varieties so having a slightly more exotic looking specimen has me nervous. I just want to double check two things:

So it'll be safe to leave a bit of zucchini or cucumber in overnight so he can eat in peace without the little angelfish trying to steal a bite? He won't over eat/the veggies won't make the water go funny?

And when you say peas do you mean in or out of the pod? Am I supposed to weigh the whole pod down with a rock or do I pop the peas out and smush them on the rock for the Pleco to lick up?

Make that three things, lohachata, you mention Plecocaine. I've never heard of that, can you tell me more about the product?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

keep in mind that many species of plecos are more on the carnivorous side...all of them are actually omnivorous...some prefer more vegetable matter than others...some like more meat....it would be a good idea to get a proper ID on yours so you know better what to feed it...go back to the shop and ask them what "L Number it is"...also ask what species it is...is it a Hypancistrus...Ancistrus...Panaque...or what....if it is a Panaque (pan-a-kay) then you will want to give it lots of algae wafers...a few during the day....then a few after lights out...

Plecocaine is a high quality food that is highly nutritious...for all species of fish ; not just plecos....especially good for growing young fish and for priming females for spawning....it is an excellent addition to a good varied feeding rotation...you can only get it from a guy named lohachata...yes...me...
here is a link to one of my auctions on aquabid.com .....check my feedback and see what my customers say about it...there are even a few folks here on fishforums that have purchased it...

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?foodp&1327509009

no matter who's food you buy...always make sure that you give your fish a varied diet of high quality nutritious foods...


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Woah! The Lohachata has returned! Welcome back fish master. +1 on his product by the way. My fish love it. The #2 Plecocaine is one of the only foods my thread fin rainbows will eat.


----------



## Bug Girl (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm thinking that my Pleco is a _Panaque nigrolineatus_, the pattern of his teeth matches the pictures I've seen of them, as does his olive base color with darker horizontal stripes and single cream bar just before his tail fin. That and at the store I got him from I asked for the smallest, most herbivorous variety of Pleco they had which matches what I've read about _Panaque nigrolineatus_. I guess I'll be getting some cucumber and fresh zucchini today.

I'll look into getting some Plecocaine, once I figure out how to keep the little angelfish from eating it first and ending up overeating. I feel like those little guys will eat until they burst sometimes.


----------



## Charlie1 (Dec 31, 2011)

Bug Girl said:


> Thank you for the prompt responses. I'm kind of new to keeping Plecos beyond the most standard varieties so having a slightly more exotic looking specimen has me nervous. I just want to double check two things:
> 
> So it'll be safe to leave a bit of zucchini or cucumber in overnight so he can eat in peace without the little angelfish trying to steal a bite? He won't over eat/the veggies won't make the water go funny?
> 
> ...


The angel fish should not go after the zucchini or cucumbers- but no garantees... As for the peas, you must have them out of the pod and smush the actual pea on the rock, so they stick to it, kind of like algae sticks to a rock, no weighing the pod down. Keeping veggies over night is not a problem, but any uneaten food should be remove the next day.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

actually , i don't think that peas need to have their skin removed for plecos...if they can chew through wood ; the skin of a pea is nothing...many fish also have pharangeal teeth...(teeth in their throat kind of thing)...but peas are definitely very nutritious...remember....the darker the green ; the more nutritious.....but broccoli has a bit of a more bitter taste to it than many other veggies...


----------



## mpfsr (Jun 22, 2011)

I'll second the Plecocain from lohachata. Its a heck of a site when I add it to my grow out tanks. They swarm from everywhere to get there share.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Panaques do eat wood, but aside from that mine did fine on a staple diet of NLS pellets and occasionally spirulina flakes, rarely frozen bloodworms. Yours will outgrow a 29 gallon tank, but rather slowly.


----------



## Charlie1 (Dec 31, 2011)

lohachata said:


> actually , i don't think that peas need to have their skin removed for plecos...if they can chew through wood ; the skin of a pea is nothing...many fish also have pharangeal teeth...(teeth in their throat kind of thing)...but peas are definitely very nutritious...remember....the darker the green ; the more nutritious.....but broccoli has a bit of a more bitter taste to it than many other veggies...


They actually can eat through the skin, although I have had better success with crushed/smushed peas


----------

